# Some Balsa Cranks



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

View attachment 486919
View attachment 486919


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Don’t know why it post double pictures.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Trying again.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

New batch.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Cat Power (10 mo ago)

Look great


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

They look good


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

DL07 said:


> They look good


Thank you.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Good job You have some good color combinations.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

ristorap said:


> Good job You have some good color combinations.


Thanks!


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice Job


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

silver shad said:


> Nice Job


Thank you!


----------

